# Need pic of Bolt HDMI cable



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am having hdmi issues using my bolt and a hdmi switch as well as with an a/v receiver. The Bolt will not display a picture using either device.

The one thing I have not tried is making sure to use the cable that came with Bolt because I am not sure which one it is. 

Could someone post a pic of the cable that came with the bolt so that I can match it up with the dozen or so cables I have.

Thanks!


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/hdmi


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Does the Bolt display a picture if you connect it directly to an HDMI input on your TV?


----------



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes it displays finewhen directly connected to the Tv. 

When I go through my receiver or an hdmi switch - no picture

Thanks for the link!


----------



## iglesiab (Oct 28, 2004)

Just an update....

Using the the hdmI cable that came with the TiVo, I connected the tivo to my a/v receiver (original HDMI cable) and the receiver to my tv (3rd party HDMI cable) and no signal.

Same setup but used an hdmi switch instead of receiver and still no signal.

TiVo connected to tv using 3rd party HDMI cable that the receiver and switch used does show a picture.

So bottom line, the original HDMI cable did not help.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

sluciani said:


> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/hdmi


Wrong one. The one that comes with the Bolt is 4K.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

iglesiab said:


> Just an update....
> 
> Using the the hdmI cable that came with the TiVo, I connected the tivo to my a/v receiver (original HDMI cable) and the receiver to my tv (3rd party HDMI cable) and no signal.
> 
> ...


99.999999% of the time the issue is not the HDMI Cable providing it is not some cheap Chinese POS from 10 years ago.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

iglesiab said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am having hdmi issues using my bolt and a hdmi switch as well as with an a/v receiver. The Bolt will not display a picture using either device.
> 
> ...


Here Ya go my friend 



















I do believe this is the one as well: (https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/hdmi-cable4k )
Hope this helps Ya.


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

They blame it on the cable, but the bolt won't work without it being in standby and the TV being powered on first. Four months and still no fix. Eight months and they will want a renewal and that probably won't happen.


----------



## reedyj (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a problem with my TiVo mini going through my receiver, I change the video resolution and it worked. The output of the video defaults to the automatic setting. I enabled all the video resolutions, 480, 720, 1080 and it worked. The setting was under "video" and it allowed me to test all resolutions to see if they would be compatible with my TV.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

No renewal, no service. That free year can bite ya in the butt if you aren't happy with the product.


----------

